# My girl Maya - I can finally say good bye



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl Maya. It's so hard to lose them..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maya*

Rest in peace, sweet Maya!


----------



## Carolina Clover (Apr 12, 2013)

What a pretty girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. They really burrow so deep into our hearts that it is awfully empty without them. I liked your tribute to her, she was obviously such a special friend. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautiful girl. Maya will be remembered not only by you but by countless strangers like us. We'd love to see some more pictures.

IMO, goldens are cherubims (childlike angels) born into golden bodies. High spiritual beings sent to teach mankind about unconditional love, and souls we'll see again.


----------



## lovemygoldengirls (Jun 4, 2013)

She meant so much to so many. Thank you for your kind words and support.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its so hard when we have to say goodbye. I still miss Allie everyday and its almost a year. Don't think we ever stop missing them. What joyful, loving, beautiful creatures they are. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

dborgers said:


> What a beautiful girl. Maya will be remembered not only by you but by countless strangers like us. We'd love to see some more pictures.
> 
> IMO, goldens are cherubims (childlike angels) born into golden bodies. High spiritual beings sent to teach mankind about unconditional love, and souls we'll see again.


 That is so beautiful.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Maya was beautiful. She will live on forever in your heart and will always be watching over you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maya, beautiful tribute to her. 

She was a beautiful girl and a very special one. 

I know she is missed. She is with so many of our Goldens that have passed. 

Godspeed sweet Maya.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maya is beautiful and from your tribute to your girl touched not only your life but many others too. Cherish her memory, she will always walk beside you

Run free and fast and sleep softly Maya


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Maya as well. Everyone grieves differently, so we understand staying away. Losing a golden is such a painful thing.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your Maya -- a beautiful name for a beautiful girl. They become so much a part of our lives that we don't feel whole when they are gone. It's also been six months that my Harley is gone and some days it seems just yesterday and other days it feels like a lifetime.


----------



## MasonMom (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your special girl. I lost my sweet boy 5 mos ago today, and I feel your pain. I've come up with a saying that I think applies to you, as well ... "An immeasurable loss because of an immeasurable love." My heart goes out to you, and I pray you can find comfort in the beautiful memories you have to have. Maya had to know how very much you loved her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Maya


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing...I am sorry for your loss. She was so sweet, certainly "ambassador of love", she reminds me of my furry angel Ylan, gone 6 weeks. It is hard but you will find comfort in this forum. My heart goes to you. 
Sleep softly angel Maya...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

Maya is gorgeous, I am so sorry for your loss.. she is safe, happy, and free at rainbow bridge.


----------



## lovemygoldengirls (Jun 4, 2013)

*Thank you everyone*

I have good days and bad. Less bad lately. Thought that I would share this - my wife got me this beautiful sculpture that watches over a pink dogwood tree surrounded by forget me nots.

Really appreciate the comforts or good thoughts shared by everyone. Thank you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that you're having less bad days. It takes time. Thanks for sharing the photo of the beautiful sculpture. What a lovely tribute to a very special girl!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just seeing this thread and missed your initial post. I'm so sorry about Maya. She was a beautiful girl. There's just something special about rescue dogs.

I'm glad it is getting easier. It certainly takes time when we lose our wonderful companions. It seems like when we first lose them and think of them it makes us cry, but after awhile when we think of them we smile and are so glad they were in our lives.

The sculpture is lovely.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Such a beautiful tribute!!


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful tribute!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am glad you are having better days. The sculpture is a lovely tribute to all the love you shared...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a very special tribute to such a special girl. Time seems to dull the very sharp edges of pain. Keeping you in our thoughts that in time thoughts of Maya will bring smiles and at least fewer tears.


----------

